# burlap for puppies and young dogs



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I need some burlap for our Schutzhund club. We have a bunch of new puppies/yound dogs and it seems we can never find burlap. I went around to a couple of local places here in KY and I have found nothing. When I ask if they have any burlap sacks laying around, they look at me like I am crazy. I did find this website.

http://www.sackraces.com/order.html

What do you think about this? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

you might want to try landscaping places - they use it for around root balls of trees, sheilding hedges, etc. Also try places that do upholstery - as it is used there also.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Woe these times...when dog people must pay so much for potato sacks... :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that's kinda funny, lyn, as i got all the potato sacks i wanted, for nothing, from a local farm supply place last year. take note daniel! just wait til you see seed potatoes on sale, then go hit up the suppliers.

still gets brix wired when i bring one of them out!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

i bought some a while back at a local fabric store. Let me know if you dont have some thing local and I can get you a price and ship it to you.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> you might want to try landscaping places - they use it for around root balls of trees, sheilding hedges, etc. Also try places that do upholstery - as it is used there also.


Home Depot has burlap-ish stuff for the purposes Lynn cites.


----------



## Mike Burke (Jan 28, 2007)

Here ya go.... Hortons sells some burlap... Rolled & flat pieces & pretty cheap too.

http://www.hortonsquality.com/toys_tugs.htm

Good Luck


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I can usually find burlap at the local feed and farm supply store. The type of place you would get livestock feed, dog food, etc. 

I do wash the sacks before using them though. Doesn't hurt the sacks, and gives me peace of mind that they are clean of whatever was being stored in/around them.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah we have alot of farm stores that sell them around here


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Go to any Lowe's or Home Depot and look in the garden center. They sell rolls of the stuff. Also try any landscaping companies, some still use it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

You could check with your local fire department. 
My department has stacks of the burlap sandbags in case of flooding emergencies.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Wal-Mart sells it by the roll in their fabric section. VERY CHEAP


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I can get as much as I want. I make my own tugs out of it and it has a good earthy smell to it which th dogs love. Plus it is food grade burlap, no chemicals or anything. Let me know if you need any, or I can make the tugs for ya, any size you want


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

You can get burlap at most fabric/crafts stores and hardware/garden stores.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> I need some burlap for our Schutzhund club. We have a bunch of new puppies/yound dogs and it seems we can never find burlap. I went around to a couple of local places here in KY and I have found nothing. When I ask if they have any burlap sacks laying around, they look at me like I am crazy. I did find this website.
> 
> http://www.sackraces.com/order.html
> 
> What do you think about this? Any other suggestions?


Daniel~
I am not sure if you are in an urban or rural environment. I know that this is going to sound crazy, but my step-father owns a mobile catering business in Buffalo, NY. He owns lunch trucks that go from businesses and construction sites and sells food and coffee (donuts, sandwiches, chilli, tea, etc...) The coffee comes to him in burlap sacks. If you have any "roach coaches" (he hates that term, but that's what we called them in the Corps-LOL ), or lunch truck businesses in your area, you may want to check with them. You can probably get them for free or next to nothing if they receive them in burlap sacks like my step-dad does. Just a cost effective thought that may help you in your endeavor. Good luck. ~Justin


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Coffee companies always have them. I get as many as I want for free. A local coffee company goes through 900 bags a week, and they are more than happy to get rid of them.. If you can't get them ,I could mail some to you, you would just have to pay shipping cost.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

I own a Landscape company and any place that wholesales trees and shrubs almost always has huge sheets of burlap between 5 and 10 dollars.It is what they use to cover the plants in transport so they are clean and brand new.


----------

